# Whoo-hoo!!! Learned To Post Pics!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Trying to sell a truck is hard to do without pics!! Thanks to Oregon Camper (Jim) for taking the time to help me learn this process!! While I didn't get them in the posts, themselves, they ARE in my gallery!!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Trying to sell a truck is hard to do without pics!! Thanks to Oregon Camper (Jim) for taking the time to help me learn this process!! While I didn't get them in the posts, themselves, they ARE in my gallery!!
> Darlene


No problem...










Just go to your gallery...open a picture...right click (if on a PC) and copy the address (will be long). Now click on the 4th icon from the left "Inset Image" and then paste that address from the previous copy into the pop-up window. Once you submit...you'll have something like this....


----------

